# Y & Kei and Sundressing



## rcastel10 (May 5, 2006)

Here's my latest haul. I don't usually post my hauls but I wanted to post this one.


----------



## velvet (May 5, 2006)

omg awesome, i cant wait for my y&kei haul!!! it looks wonderful


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 6, 2006)

Very nice! How do you like Kei lipglass? Which other one would you compare it to?


----------



## rcastel10 (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittenluvsmac* 
_Very nice! How do you like Kei lipglass? Which other one would you compare it to?_

 
A lot of people are saying it's a repromote of flash of flesh and I would have to agree. They are exactly the same.


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 6, 2006)

I want that palette sooooooo bad! Lucky!


----------



## rcastel10 (May 6, 2006)

Here's a picture of flash of flesh and the Y and Kei lipgloss


----------



## kimb (May 6, 2006)

wow the are exatly the same... thats a rip [email protected] LOL


----------



## REYNALD0C (May 6, 2006)

aww i love that palette!  tell me about this lil collection! where is it available, what colors are in the palette and how much was it?


----------



## Life In Return (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_aww i love that palette!  tell me about this lil collection! where is it available, what colors are in the palette and how much was it?_

 
http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...=CATEGORY16394

_A compact-style "Lookbox" in a metallic turquoise compact featuring Y & Kei’s signature fish icon. Inside, three small eye shadows, a neutral cream colour base for cheeks, eyes or lips, and a 213 SE paddle-shaped brush for applying and blending eye shadows. Part of an exclusive collection specially designed to compliment Y & Kei’s Spring/Summer ’06 collection. A unique reflection of this Korean design label’s philosophy and sensibilities. Limited edition. Shades include: Soft Mode Cream Colour Base; Motif, Surreal and Oceanique Eye Shadows.
*US$32.00*_


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 6, 2006)

Lovely haul.


----------



## bottleblack (May 6, 2006)

Awesome, I love the Y & Kei boxes, I can't wait for my lipstuffs to come!


----------



## izzybella (May 6, 2006)

Is the Y&Kei lipstick similar to any existing shades?


----------



## Luxurious (May 9, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## Ms. Z (May 9, 2006)

Any pictures and/or swatches of the Y lipstick?


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 9, 2006)

I can't wait to get my lookbox!! What color would you compare the CCB to?


----------



## audiovillain (May 9, 2006)

The lookbox is soo pretty.


----------



## Shavwi (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *izzybella* 
_Is the Y&Kei lipstick similar to any existing shades?_

 
I ahve it and it is very similar to Sharp Beige from the Catherine Deneuve collection on me. it's a neutral beige color that's good if you don't have any other similar ones. I put them side by side and Sharp beige is a pinkier version of it, but IMO you don't need both. Hope this helps!


----------



## Katial8r (May 11, 2006)

Wow, That Y and Kei stuff looks absolutley gorgeous! Beautiful haul!


----------

